# Hartwell and Russell



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jul 31, 2014)

Do you need any kind of permits or any type of permission to hunt from a boat at Hartwell, Russell, or Clarkshill.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 31, 2014)

Teal tags and a goose permit for hartwell.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jul 31, 2014)

T Tolbert said:


> Teal tags and a goose permit for hartwell.



Can't forget the teal tags


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jul 31, 2014)

how do you get them


----------



## BobSacamano (Jul 31, 2014)

Teal tags from DNR. Goose Permit from the Corp of Engineers.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 31, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Teal tags from DNR. Goose Permit from the Corp of Engineers.



Teal tags are federally regulated now. The boat permit application deadline is the second week of August. The application is rather lengthly regarding boat size, contents, names and number of all who would be on the permit, etc. Better get on it!!!!


----------



## across the river (Jul 31, 2014)

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> Do you need any kind of permits or any type of permission to hunt from a boat at Hartwell, Russell, or Clarkshill.



Have you researched this any yourself, or do you obtain all of your rules and regulations from people on the internet?


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 31, 2014)

Know where the state line is.

No reciprocity on various hunting license, stamps.  Know the SC rules for guns in boats.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 31, 2014)

across the river said:


> Have you researched this any yourself, or do you obtain all of your rules and regulations from people on the internet?



Hey give the guy a break....... If it is on the internet then you know it is true


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 31, 2014)

They are jerking your chain man. No t tags or g permits


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 31, 2014)

Waterfowl lic , state hunting lic. Hipp, Fed duck stamp.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jul 31, 2014)

BOOO Killer your no fun


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 31, 2014)

Now killer why are you steering this guy wrong. You are gonna get him a ticket


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 31, 2014)

well i was having a very good laugh until Killer had to kill the laughter.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 31, 2014)

Agreed ben


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 1, 2014)

killer elite said:


> They are jerking your chain man. No t tags or g permits



You have stomped on a highly regarded right of passage from dweb to duck hunter.  One must learn to be self reliant and able to discern good information from male bovine feces and this discernment is only gained through experience.

Looking for these items teaches the young dweb to wax on and wax off, while contacting invaluable authorities in search of the holy grail.

Without such learning, a dweb may think that Butler Island is nirvana and Arkansas is just a place on the map.

Rock on young dwebs.  Set yourself apart from the heard.  Don't listen to this naysayer!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 1, 2014)

*things to consider*

-teal tags
-boat regulations
-carolina license
-georgia license 
-all the duck stamps required 
-steel shot 
-3" or 3.5" shells
-when to use #3s or #2s
-can you even kill a goose at 60 yds flying tree top high. 
-how many priority points do i have to save before i can go --to butler island, 
-what is considered navigable water,
-all the difrent kinds of ducks and the limits on each
-when to call and what kind of call to use.
-LEARNING HOW AND WHEN TO BLOW A CALL.
-how many decoys do you need
-what kind of decoys do you need.
-ALL THE MANY WAYS CAN YOU SCREW UP AND GET FINED.
-all the ways you can screw up and drown or die (especialy in salt water)
-do you need a dog? (and all the debate that goes with this topic)
-geting up at an insane time in the morning to get to your spot before shooting hours.
-who and who not to hunt with.
-how to scout ducks properly (on the water not the internet)
-PRICE OF GAS!!!!!
-how to keep your spots from geting out on the internet



sheesh, why does duck hunting have to be so complicated. and dadgum expensive..... i think ill just stay at the house this year, those little birds are just too hard to harvest


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 1, 2014)

oh and i forgot about the corps regulations for hunting corps land. those are impoprtant and are in adition to all the normal rules. im sure i left some out but those are some of the ones that come to mind.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 1, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> You have stomped on a highly regarded right of passage from dweb to duck hunter.  One must learn to be self reliant and able to discern good information from male bovine feces and this discernment is only gained through experience.
> 
> Looking for these items teaches the young dweb to wax on and wax off, while contacting invaluable authorities in search of the holy grail.
> 
> ...



Like.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Aug 1, 2014)

soooooo...what do I do with all these teal tags and Canadian Geese stamps?


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 1, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Like.



Double like
You get a point.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 1, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> You have stomped on a highly regarded right of passage from dweb to duck hunter.  One must learn to be self reliant and able to discern good information from male bovine feces and this discernment is only gained through experience.
> 
> Looking for these items teaches the young dweb to wax on and wax off, while contacting invaluable authorities in search of the holy grail.
> 
> ...



Do not beat him up to bad


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 1, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> You have stomped on a highly regarded right of passage from dweb to duck hunter.  One must learn to be self reliant and able to discern good information from male bovine feces and this discernment is only gained through experience.
> 
> Looking for these items teaches the young dweb to wax on and wax off, while contacting invaluable authorities in search of the holy grail.
> 
> ...




Spot on there


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2014)

There are no ducks on Hartwell, Russell, or Clark Hill.  Trust me on this one.


----------



## A7XfoREVer1999 (Aug 1, 2014)

^^^^^^^^
been hunting hartwell for years...rarely see any birds.  It would be well worth your money, and that's a lot of money, to just have a field day at skeeter branch


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Notice where my location is.  That being said, go right ahead and hunt all three of em.  Its tough on the big lakes.  expect very little success for quite a while.  It takes time to learn big water.

As far as duck numbers go, don't getcha hopes up.  More hunters than ducks.  Better be in your boat by 3am for the prime spots.

You can expect bass boats to run through and fish around your decoys.  Pleasure boaters, fishermen, skiers and jetskis throughout all of early goose season.  Vacationing people calling the man on you for having a big bad gun on the lake.  People telling you you cant hunt the lake, (those are pet ducks and geese).  

You also get the joy of being set up on the Ga. side and seeing birds work the Carolina side.

That's just all in one season.  

Have at it!  Be safe and have fun!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2014)

Flaustin,   there are no ducks on Hartwell


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Very very few.  Weve been on hunts where we didn't even see a bird,  cept sea gulls.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2014)

I know,  same here,  something bout Hartwell that attracts gulls.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 5, 2014)

And idiots!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 5, 2014)

Flaustin and emu... Look for pms from me in the am...


----------



## strutlife (Aug 5, 2014)

I heard there was a Ski boat poker run the first weekend in September on both Saturday and Sunday on Hartwell. Don't know how true it is.


----------



## RAYM (Aug 7, 2014)

Lake hartwell is a Great Lake to hunt. Last year there were ducks there In large numbers. But have to get there while the getting is good


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 7, 2014)

Dang it Ray, now you done did it.   Hartwell will be tore up with Duck Dynasty fans.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 7, 2014)

Naw quackersmackers told em all the season was closed on em


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 7, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Naw quackersmackers told em all the season was closed on em



No body gonna go to the Seminole  this year can't shoot cans...so maybe thats why?


----------



## Blindside (Aug 9, 2014)

RAYM said:


> Lake hartwell is a Great Lake to hunt. Last year there were ducks there In large numbers. But have to get there while the getting is good



So the two lakes below Hartwell should be loaded as well, thanks for the pro-tip.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 9, 2014)

Blindside said:


> So the two lakes below Hartwell should be loaded as well, thanks for the pro-tip.



Not even close....


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Let em come, most folks give up after a hunt or two.  It is very discouraging trying to hunt the big lakes.


----------



## RAYM (Aug 10, 2014)

Blindside said:


> So the two lakes below Hartwell should be loaded as well, thanks for the pro-tip.



No problem, better get there fast. Might even get to kill some sea ducks if your good enough


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Do not beat him up to bad



I have yet to leave a bruise!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2014)

RAYM said:


> No problem, better get there fast. Might even get to kill some sea ducks if your good enough



I do know of an old squaw and a couple scoters shot off the Hill. Crazy luck???? Of course...... But it did happen!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 10, 2014)

I know there are more coots and water turkeys on the Hill than anything else..


----------



## RAYM (Aug 10, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I know there are more coots and water turkeys on the Hill than anything else..



More people than anything else


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 10, 2014)

Yea true dat.  But we gots to hunt where we can.  Can't afford to go to the duck meccas much.  

It honestly ain't worth the time and effort unless you live close. Even then there are many mornings when all we see is other boats.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 11, 2014)

you know its bad when your out on the last of 10 or 11 scouting trips and find there are 7 groups set up (campfires burning and decoys already on the water) at 6 pm the day before the opener. good luck finding a quiet place to hunt those three lakes. put my boat in on three diffrent ramps that day trying to find a spot that wasn't already covered up with people.


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 11, 2014)

I've never hunted any of the Savannah river lakes but do fish them especially Hartwell and Russell and will say this.

I've never seen anyone take a duck on either Hartwell or Russell. Last year I was fishing a tournament at Russell in mid January and saw a couple of groups set up in the area I was fishing but never heard a shot. I also didn't see anything but geese.

Thankfully they weren't set up where my partner had fish located.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 11, 2014)

if you were fishing in sight of those hunters they probably were blaiming you for their rotten luck duck hunting. but thats the way it goes on public watter.


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 11, 2014)

I was about 400 yards away from them at the closest and across the river but you're probably right. I've had many a duck land within range while fishing in December and January just not in what I consider huntable places or numbers.


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Aug 15, 2014)

you aint scouting then, clarks hill aint great but even thompsonsz71 will tell you we put it to them last year a few times. Better year than most tons of reds, cans, & ringers.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 15, 2014)

^ y'all did.... I didn't.... I never had the time to scout with taking this job and everything else... Hope to have better luck or just a lil more time to hunt this year...


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys, now I have a new lake to go hunt.  Yippeee

Nothing like the info you can find on the world wide web.


----------

